# What's in your bags?



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Thought It'd be fun to compare what and how we stock our toolbags..
Me:

Right side top to bottom:
Tape measure
Pouch with 6 in 1 screwdriver, small flashlight, drywall type saw, medium channel locks, medium crescent wrench.
Pouch with 10" level, bevel angle, string and line level
Pouch with chalkline

Left Side:
small pouch with nailsets/hole punch
Pouch with chisels, sandpaper, shims, putty knife
2 nail pouches
Pencils, markers
Utility knife
small naill puller/prybar

Back: Hammer


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

About the same here....except.

Shirt pocket:
Condom and smokes

Bob


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I am not as anal about where tostock the tools in my bags. But the these are the tools in my bags.

Left Side:Speed Sq, two nail pouches,line level, chalk box
Right side: tape measure,util knife, chisel,saw wrench,gutter spike (for popping glu tubes),pencils, flush nail tip,hex wrench's, gun spring (I mean a extra one) 

Back bag: hammer, catspaw but usually it on rotation.

these are the daily tools subject to change from job to job.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I know this is carpentry, but what the heck:

Right Side: 6"-5/16" straight, 6" #2 phillips, 10 in 1, Tri tapper, 5/16 nut driver, 1/4 nut driver, 3/8 nut driver, sta-kon crimper, 6" crescent wrench, diagonal cutting pliers, lineman's pliers, needle nose pliers, 25' tape rule, utility knife, t-strippers, screw holding screwdriver, 9" 3/8" straight, 9" 3/16" straight, non-contact voltage probe.
Middle of back: claw hammer
Left Side: UF ripper, Lennox folding drywall saw, tiny straight screwdriver, plug checker, NM staples, wire nuts, electrical tape.

Left side bag consist changes for commercial work, and sometimes I tie on a canvas nail apron in front when I'm working with lots of fittings.

Sharpie and pencil in shirt pocket.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

I am right handed so everything is situated accordingly. Pen in my right the phone in my left hand and the check book on the truck writing out a check to the sub on the phone:thumbsup:

I do think it matters were stuff goes, because when you need something you can reach down and there it is, it's like second nature. 

OK fine when I do get a chance to put my tool belt on (which I enjoy more) this is my layout. 

Right side with multiple pouches and holders:

pencil
screw drivers
pliers
5 in 1 putty knife
utility knife
nails/ screws combo

Left side:

tape measure
nail sets 
speed square
pry bar
chaulk box
small level
chisel
scribe/ compass
nail or screws that I'm working with the most but not mixed.

Hammer on the back of the tool belt since the nail gun is used more. Have multiple loops for hammers so I can carry finish and framing hammers when I'm multi tasking.


----------



## cabela (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't use bags , I am a tile guy so I have lots and lots of buckets


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

cabela said:


> I don't use bags , I am a tile guy so I have lots and lots of buckets


But I'm sure you know what's in each bucket, (pouch/ bag). There one in the same just used in a different way with different types of organizers.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Once again odd man out, I don't do anything like you guys do. Most of my bags are all empty until a project starts. I stock them the day before the job starts with whatever I need to start the project, then everyday some stuff comes back from the site and some new stuff goes to the site the next day. These bags are just basically just wheel barrows to haul tools to the site. I also leave a lot of tools at the work site until the project is completed. The closest I come to anything like an organized bag is individual tools have their own cases with generally everything in them that tool might need to function. Like a recip saw case or circular saw case will have different extra blades in it and any tools needed to do changes. A nail gun case will have a bunch of nails in it and oil and change out tools... I do keep a drill bag with 3 different cordless drills, ones a standard drill driver, ones the same model but a hammer drill version and ones a right angle drill, and of course every drill bit I would ever need in it.

I totally see how it would be nice to have a bag packed the same if you were doing the same work day in day out.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Every night, all, and I mean, all, my tools are put up in the utility trailer. I never leave a tool on a job. I teach my fellas to do the walk, if they miss once, I warn them, twice and it's my call, third times a charm for sure, they just bought the tool.

Sorry if I sound a little harsh, but I got sick of people misplacing my crap long ago.

Bob


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Sorry if I sound a little harsh, but I got sick of people misplacing my crap long ago.
> 
> Bob


I don't find that harsh. You worked hard for what you have, and you need to work even harder to keep it. Don't feel guilty for protecting what is rightfully yours.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I don't do anything like you guys do. Most of my bags are all empty until a project starts.


Surely you must have a basic bag (system) set up . Even if you go from remodeling a bathroom to constructing a house, surely there are similiarities that carry over:cheesygri


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Right Side:
Nail Set
Pencil
Bullet Level
Sanding Block (when necessary)
Screws/Nails (depends on the job at hand)

Center:
Tape Measure

Left Side:
Speed Square
Pencil Sharpener
Screws/Nails (depends on the job at hand)

I only carry my hammer when necessary. The above are the constants in my pouch. Things get added and removed as needed.

And, just to illustrate my anal retentive side, I vacuum out my pouch on a regular basis. I hate reaching in for what I need and coming out with a handfull of sawdust. But, that's just me!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> And, just to illustrate my anal retentive side, I vacuum out my pouch on a regular basis. I hate reaching in for what I need and coming out with a handfull of sawdust. But, that's just me!


I do the same thing! Except I dump everything out and sweep up the dirt and replace the tools. It's surprising how much plaster dust from overhead sawing and wood chips from overhead drilling builds up in my bags. Sometimes I get a pretty healthy 1/2 a dustpan full of crap swept up when I dump out my bags. When I use them again the next day, they feel curiously lighter.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Leather bags or nylon/canvas/whatever?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Nylon MTM or back to them after these Boulder Bag garbage falls apart.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I empty my bags every job and sometimes more ofter to get all the sawdust out. I hate sawdust in the bags.

Right Side: 

Hammer (also goes on back sometimes)
Tape mesure
Chalk line
Speed Square 
Pencils
Torpedo level

Left Side:
Nails/Screws (nails at the start of the job then screws)
Chisel
Marker
12" Speed Square (during framing)
Nail set
Knife 
Cats paw

Back:
Gun nails
Hammer (sometimes a rubber mallet)

When I was full time framing I used to carry twice as much stuff. I had the heaviest bags then one day I looked at them and said "Boy it is kind of stupid to cary this much with me all the time. Some of this stuff had been in here 2 weeks without being touched" So now I only keep what I need when I need it in the bags. As soon as I am done with the framing I take all my nails out of the bags, put in screws, move the hammer to the back, and sometimes ditch the cats paw.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

back: hammer, snips, tape

right: scribe, nail set, knife, calculator, small note pad, assorted misc fasteners(copper roofing nails, maze nails, lag sheilds, ramset nails and charges, 3" galv finnish nails, misfired nails/screws) bevel square, torpedo level, screwdriver, sacrificial chisle

left:speed square, chalk box, gun nails, joist hanger nails

pencil gets tucked up into my hat

Pelican case:assorted japanese flush cut saws, block planes, chisles

once framing is complete the toolbelt comes off and gets toted around


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

noreast05 said:


> Surely you must have a basic bag (system) set up . Even if you go from remodeling a bathroom to constructing a house, surely there are similiarities that carry over:cheesygri


I really don't. Maybe I'm missing something, but I really don't see what the benefit would be. I just see whatever isn't in the bag is what I would need. 

The two things I do is keep each tool in a case with everything that tool needs to operate with. Jig saws have a variety of jig saw blades, drills have drill bits - hole saws, spades, masonary, wood, steel... etc... Drywall bag has 5 different knives, paper tape for corners, mesh tape for everything else, a drywall planer... etc... plumbing kit, electrical kit... a lot of these kits have duplicate tools in them so I can just grab that kit and not have to grab anything else, like they all might contain a tape measure, pencils, razor knives, a few screws and nails...

The other thing I do is have check lists on my computer for specific jobs. Like demoing a floor for tile or demoing a shower stall or installing tile, installing a shower door, or whatever, each list has a list of tools that I might need and a list of common materials, and I simply pull them off the shelf and throw them in the bags before the job starts. It may be a bizarre system but I very rarely ever have to leave a job site for a forgotten tool. Each job also gets a job folder and the outside of the folder has 2 or three copies of a special job sheet with divided sections that help run the job. One section is what the customer is doing up to the job start, like picking out a vanity, one section lists any special tools that might be needed, another is special materials. I just fill in these sections starting right after the contract is signed and it helps me make sure that on the day of the project everything is in place and there will be no delays.

For me there only seem to be 3 common tools for every job, a tape measure, a pencil and something to write on.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Man, I'd hate to be you guys toting around 60 lbs. of stuff.
I'm riding light compared to the rest of you.
My one little pouch contains:

tape measure
small flathead screwdriver
9 mm Olfa snap-off knife
seam roller
pencil
1/4" nut driver
1 1/2" stiff brass putty knife
18mm Olfa snap-off knife
50 pack Tajima replacement blades for 18mm & 9mm
50-75 single edge razor blades
10" torpedo level
6" flexible Hyde hammerhead knife
And depending on the goods I'm slinging, either:
small plastic sweep (for residential goods)
large stiff plastic sweep (for commercial goods)
stainless steel sweep (for commercial goods or canvas/fabric)
bristle sweep (for high-end or delicate goods)


And thats it. :thumbup:


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> The other thing I do is have check lists on my computer for specific jobs. It may be a bizarre system but I very rarely ever have to leave a job site for a forgotten tool.


Some good ideas Mike. Not bizarre if it works. Certainly would help the guys so they don't keep running back to the shop. Gave me a few ideas Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## G.P. (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm a right hander, I keep my stuff in those green nylon occidental bags, always placed in specific spots

right side: 
hammer
knife
chisel
4-in-1 screwdriver
block plane*
pencil 
chalk box
1 pouch for nails or screws, the ones I will use the least of that day, or its empty and used as phone/butt holder.

left:
tape measure
ear plugs
flat bar*
endnippers
nailsets
speed sq.
cat's paw
combo sq.*
2 nail bags w/ what I will be mainly using that day

the stuff with the * stays in the truck unless I think I will use it that day
my set up also puts the stuff I use mainly with my right hand on the right side and left hand on left side.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

While what I do works for me, this post got me thinking that the way I am doing things is going to limit my ability to expand my business. While I might be capable of doing this personally and it works for me, once I look at bringing on a lead carpenter or some sort of system and getting away from doing the daily work myself this system will go right out the window. 

The utility trailer with every tool made by man stocked in it might end up being the only thing that works.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> The utility trailer with every tool made by man stocked in it might end up being the only thing that works.


Right, there's darned few guys (emplioyees, that is) that are going to be thinking in their off time what tools they need to gather up for the next day's work. They'll put in their 8, and go home. Show up the next day about 30 seconds before starting time, throw a bunch of stuff in the truck, and head to the job. Then, about 2 hours later they'll remember all the stuff they forgot. That's among the reasons why I personally drive a step van. I never know what I'm gonna need, so I carry one or two of everything. Even on jobs where I'm 99% sure what I need, something always comes up. Who'd have thought that when I was working in a church the other day that I'd need a 1/4" wood chisel? I might have used that chisel twice in my life. I has glad I had it the other day.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got at least 3 of just about everything (tools, I'm talkin' about tools :cheesygri ), - - one set for my shop, and one set for each truck. 

I haven't had anyone else drive either one of them yet, - - but between the two of them they do satisfy at least the 'more dominant' of my personalities!!


----------



## scentralpirate (Nov 16, 2005)

I got a set of cordura Boulder bags

while framing..
leftside:

speed square
spare pencil(s)
catspaw
hand drive 16 & 8's
joist hanger nails

back: 
gun nails and/or various hardware
12" speed square 
waterbottle
ectera

right side:
pencil
nail set
knife
10" torpedo
chisiel
25' tape (except during layout 35' or 50' )
chalk box
med dikes

and last but not least a hammer

I change it up some if for instance we are doing a remodel I throw in a screwdriver or 2 and a 5-1 or whatever else comes in handy.

for finish I like to wear a skirt  

for decks and drywall I have a seprate belt with a drill holster and pouch

I also have a decacated tolbox with things that I use but dont nessarly use every day, such as plumb bobs, cresent wrenches, tape measures, more spare pencils:cheesygri , ectera


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

My back is hurting just from reading this thread.  :cheesygri Most of the time the only tool i carry is a hammer on a seperate hammer loop attached to my belt. Since we make use of nail guns wherever possible,carrying a fully loaded toolbelt just slows you down. I usually keep the bags nearby,along with a linemans bucket with the most frequently used tools organized inside ,freind that works for power company gave me the bucket which also comes with a pair of hooks that hang it on your ladder, scaffold,stage ect.As for the tool bags a 30ft tape,chauk box,speed square,stanley mini pry bar,pencil, large and small nail set and utility knife are the only permanant residents. I keep a separate belt bag for roofing/siding work add av snips/holster and a second knife w/hook blade.Nails and screws are changed for job at hand.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Somewhat off topic but somewhat related...

How many of you guys wear the suspenders that attach to your tool belt? I've been contemplating getting set as the theory is they help take off the weight and help the back.

Just curious...


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> Somewhat off topic but somewhat related...
> 
> How many of you guys wear the suspenders that attach to your tool belt? I've been contemplating getting set as the theory is they help take off the weight and help the back.
> 
> Just curious...



I have used them off and on I like them when I actually have to load gun nails in the pouches. Good to have as they do work.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I use the bucket organizers and each one has a (more or less) specific job. One upside/downside of this system is that I end up with a lot of duplication although it can also save a lot of time. There are also bags, pouches, boxes that never leave the truck such as my mechanical toolbox, box of lubes, MAPP gas, screw boxes and other stuff that you may need on any given day.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> Right, there's darned few guys (emplioyees, that is) that are going to be thinking in their off time what tools they need to gather up for the next day's work. They'll put in their 8, and go home. Show up the next day about 30 seconds before starting time, throw a bunch of stuff in the truck, and head to the job. Then, about 2 hours later they'll remember all the stuff they forgot.


   

Uhg! Thanks for the mental picture of that! It's disheartening but unfortunately probably extremely accurate.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Tripple bags x2 
Square left bag top . 
Cats Paw Super Stealth Mode 

Hatchet for frameing . Use the hatchet end to move joices stack roofs . 

Rigth side 

Tape 35ft 
Chaulk Box 

Assortment of Sinkers 16' 8' 10' 

Skyhooks x1 

FRAME ON !


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

oh and i forgot PENCIL IN MOUTH  if cutting . BAD HABIT


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> Somewhat off topic but somewhat related...
> 
> How many of you guys wear the suspenders that attach to your tool belt? I've been contemplating getting set as the theory is they help take off the weight and help the back.
> 
> Just curious...


Was talking with my wife this morning on this subject . I gained some weight in the past year going from a ripped 190 to 220 my hind end went somewhere I cant find it . So yes to the suspenders on the JOB


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm in between most and Mike F. 
I pretty much clean out my leather occidental bags every other day. But for the most part they contain..
Left side
Speed Square
16d sinkers
16d duplex
Pencils
Construction Master
Cats Paw

Right side
Chalk box
Torpedo level
Utility knife
Crescent wrench
Chisel
5-in-1 screwdriver

Back side
Hammer

For finish work I have a set of Skillers Vest type bags with nail sets, flat bar, scribes, etc. Quite a bit lighter than my leather bags and easier to get around with.

I do something close to what you do Mike - on the tool lists. I have one for concrete, framing, and roofing. If I'm doing a house - I'll just load up 2 job boxes with everything in it. If it's just a day job I'll throw it in a bucket.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

mallet, hammer, drill, square, rasp, pencil, tape measure, stud finder, punch, two catspaws, razor knife,
drill and driver, chisles, nails, bullet level,drywall powder, ground up sunflower seeds, and chips off of shims


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Left: speed square, torpedo level, nails/screws, pliers, electrical tool, 10-1 screwdriver.

Right: knife, different nail pouches, wide chisel, spring-loaded nail sets, pencils.

Back: Hammer.


----------



## nailbanger138 (Nov 11, 2005)

can't say how many times i've used a hammer at home and on instinct put it back int loop even though i'm not wearing bags and heard it it the floor.
left: pencil/crayon, sharpie, speed square, stair guages, tape(has its own holder) hand drive 16/8
right: blade wrench, crescent, 6 in 1 screwdriver, 3/4 chisel, diagonal pliers, small/med nail sets, hinge pin, utility knife, gun nails, cats paw( in a peice of 1" pvc i notched for my belt) hammer right behind my right bag, ear plugs, stud for sure. thats for framing. when i do any other trade its a mess. i've used this set of bags for the last 7 years. i'm so used to them i can't replace them. believe me i've tried. i've given away 2 or 3 sets after a day because they just were'nt right.


----------



## basinbuilders (Dec 8, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> Somewhat off topic but somewhat related...
> 
> How many of you guys wear the suspenders that attach to your tool belt? I've been contemplating getting set as the theory is they help take off the weight and help the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Had a fella pick up a couple phases of a project right out from under me, customer was trying to up progress with additional help. Normally I don't go for that but this time I decided to let it fly and try to work the guy.

He had a line of crap all the way from his truck _"I can lead 50 men, I'm a craftsman, I can, I can, I can."_ All of it BS.

He comes to the job and "ALL" his tools were brand frickin new, not a scratch, still had the plastic film on a few, even the pouch was brand new. WARNING

He had a pouch set up that was only lacking a NASA approved environmental containment field. It must have weighed 100lbs. Every time he walked by I made some deep breath space suite sounds. I don't think he liked me much.

I ended up fixing about everything he touched.

He installed a 6ft dbl door and couldn't get them to meet so he nails a strip of 3/4 pine right down the center to one door......jeez....Then the customer asks him "what the hell" and he say the wood was wet when he installed it so he couldn't control expansion. I spit my coffee about half way cross the room. Even the hinges were installed at random spacing.

I don't think the fella was on drugs or anything, but I think he might have needed some.

Bob


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Hard to believe, Bob, but you can't make that stuff up!


----------

